# Best wax for black car



## bencossie25 (Nov 8, 2010)

As above looking for a nice wax for my black Nissan qashqai


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

What's your budget bud? What do you want to achieve with you wax? Wet look, durability etc. etc.


----------



## bencossie25 (Nov 8, 2010)

Well about £50 but want value for money and wet look so the paint work stands out


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Ohhh man so many great ones to choose from. 


When I had my black Merc my favourite combo was Prima Amigo followed by purple haze. 
Now days I would go for a good session with the rotary and a finishing polish and any wax in my collection as they all give me good results. 


Gonz.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

bencossie25 said:


> Well about £50 but want value for money and wet look so the paint work stands out


Check out Wax-Planets page some amazing waxa there.

Gonz.


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

Ok so here's two for you one over and one under budget.

OCD nebula (under)
ODK Glamour (over)
And one which I found good on black but more of a sealant 
Soft99 Fusso coat (well under budget)


----------



## A.B (Feb 8, 2010)

Pinnacle Souveran!


----------



## Simz (Jun 7, 2013)

Obsession wax Phantom when it's on offer for me although ODK Glamour is also a good shout


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

Get the paint polished up as per your other thread and any LSP will look ace


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

If I was just buying a wax for black now it would be Blackfire Midnight Sun paste wax. On a good finish most products look good but there are visual differences if you are keen and have experimented enough. There are other products in the range to enhance the end result but it depends how far you want to go. A couple of layers of the paste alone will give a really good finish. :thumb:


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

prima amigo glaze followed by blackfire black ice. awesome combo
http://www.in2detailing.co.uk/produ...igo-pre-wax-cleanser-gloss-enhancer-16oz.html
http://www.motorgeek.co.uk/cgi-bin/ecom.cgi?Command=ShowProduct&db_pid=922
my black metallic http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=391344


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

Put colli 845 on my mates Mrs merc. Looked a treat.


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

steelghost said:


> Get the paint polished up as per your other thread and any LSP will look ace


thats not actually true, some lsp's can slightly dull well polished paint, others will add to it.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

cheekymonkey said:


> thats not actually true, some lsp's can slightly dull well polished paint, others will add to it.


This is certainly true:thumb: happen to the black mustang once after I gave it a polish then chose this wax and it actually made it dull looking.


----------



## Choppy (Aug 8, 2013)

Artdekotsos followed by NGPS!


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

chongo said:


> This is certainly true:thumb: happen to the black mustang once after I gave it a polish then chose this wax and it actually made it dull looking.


yep, its the same with paint flake, a good polishing session will make the flake pop, the wrong lsp will mute what you've achieved


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

cheekymonkey said:


> yep, its the same with paint flake, a good polishing session will make the flake pop, the wrong lsp will mute what you've achieved


yeh thats true, as i found out lol :wave:


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

Blackfire is the one I think. But hits around £70+ to buy I strongly recommend Nattys black paste wax for £25 or so you can't beat it.


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

cheekymonkey said:


> yep, its the same with paint flake, a good polishing session will make the flake pop, the wrong lsp will mute what you've achieved


Absolutely, I am not one for chasing the next "best" wax but in recent times there appears to be a bit of a wave suggesting any wax will look good on anything as long as the prep is good. To the layman it may, but a great finish can look that little bit better with the correct lsp.

Edit

In fact here is an example. I have a couple of favourite waxes, Illusion, Glamour and Sirius dark.
I use Illusion on the red car and for a few years on a black metallic. I have looked at this black car in summer and always believed it had a gold look. Always shines and looks good, never bothered about the gold patina? 
However, after the summer prep polishing I thought the car looked really black on the drive. I applied Illusion and suddenly the gold look came back. The next day I went over with Sirius and the gold look has all but gone. So some may like the gold look but my car is black metallic and it now looks like it with good flake pop.
That is the difference a wax can make.


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

Whilst I certainly don't disagree in principle, for most people most of the time, the key thing holding back the appearance of the car is the physical state of the paint.

Certainly if someone is asking "what wax should I use to make my car look nice?" then almost certainly they don't have the experience to know that _probably_ what the paint needs is polishing.

Now sure, there are different "looks" that different LSPs can provide - but compared to swirled up paint, any of the waxes shine247 mentions above are going to look grand - and the differences you describe would boil down to a personal preference more than a better / worse difference.

I suppose I don't want someone new to detailing to either think they need to spend £££ on wax to have the car look good, or that if they *do* spend £££ on wax, their car will look good without any other steps.


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

This was a nice cherry tree today, could not get quite close enough. I have been a bit busy 










This was earlier, I have had it a while, it is up there but not my favourite (yet?) Nice to use though.


----------



## bencossie25 (Nov 8, 2010)

Wow that's amazing


----------



## bencossie25 (Nov 8, 2010)

shine247 said:


> This was a nice cherry tree today, could not get quite close enough. I have been a bit busy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A credit to you well done sir


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

Thank you Ben :thumb:


----------



## bencossie25 (Nov 8, 2010)

What wax is it?


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

Hufty said:


> Blackfire is the one I think. But hits around £70+ to buy I strongly recommend Nattys black paste wax for £25 or so you can't beat it.


you can get the smaller size that will last ages for £55
http://www.motorgeek.co.uk/cgi-bin/ecom.cgi?Command=ShowProduct&db_pid=922


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

bencossie25 said:


> What wax is it?


Well the last wax on is Black Magic Detail Sirius for dark cars. I could suggest that for you but I still think the Midnight Sun is better for you. I used to apply it to a straight black car, no metallic and it was excellent.


----------



## bencossie25 (Nov 8, 2010)

shine247 said:


> Well the last wax on is Black Magic Detail Sirius for dark cars. I could suggest that for you but I still think the Midnight Sun is better for you. I used to apply it to a straight black car, no metallic and it was excellent.


Ok cheers mate I'll have a look


----------



## Zebra (Dec 2, 2010)

Would you consider Chemical Guys Black Wax or Zymol Ebony?

The latter depends if your paint is metallic or not.


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

Zebra said:


> Would you consider Chemical Guys Black Wax or Zymol Ebony?
> 
> The latter depends if your paint is metallic or not.


i asked about cg black wax and didnt get much help and it doesnt last as long as blackfire black ice does, i was going to get the cg black but then got the black ice instead and was amazed at the deep finish and it certainly doesnt mute the flake if you have metallic


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

This is the mustang in super soft solid black with BH cleanser polish with the wax I won of Dodo juice Black Widow hybrid wax which gave the mustang it's best ever finish

Review of this will follow shortly


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

chongo said:


> This is the mustang in super soft solid black with BH cleanser polish with the wax I won of Dodo juice Black Widow hybrid wax which gave the mustang it's best ever finish
> 
> Review of this will follow shortly


 That is stunning sir :argie: :devil::devil:


----------



## 66Rob (Sep 25, 2007)

Blackfire EGP followed by Blackfire All Finish Paint Protection 
or 
probably what too me looks even better Bilt Hamber Cleanser Polish followed by Meg's NXT2, may not be new or trendy but gives a stunning finish on Black IMO.


----------



## dchapman88 (Mar 17, 2016)

I would always say to anyone with dark paint that BMD Sirius Dark is amazing. 
I've always loved it since I first used it.


----------



## bencossie25 (Nov 8, 2010)

chongo said:


> This is the mustang in super soft solid black with BH cleanser polish with the wax I won of Dodo juice Black Widow hybrid wax which gave the mustang it's best ever finish
> 
> Review of this will follow shortly


 One word flawless


----------



## st1965 (Apr 21, 2016)

Ocd nebula for me...fab results on my panther black mondeo st estate


----------



## SEAN_P_ (Apr 1, 2011)

I like fusso dark goes on and off easy long lasting protection have a look on YouTube at the vids


----------



## Mart987 (Apr 13, 2017)

Yesterday I used Auto Allure show polish then Poorboys black hole and finally Angelwax Dark Angel. It looks great and a very wet deep shine however all the subtle fleck in the paint no longer pops and sems really muted.


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

Mart911 said:


> Yesterday I used Auto Allure show polish then Poorboys black hole and finally Angelwax Dark Angel. It looks great and a very wet deep shine however all the subtle fleck in the paint no longer pops and sems really muted.


The same optical properties that give a finish depth tend to also reduce flake pop.


----------



## Mart987 (Apr 13, 2017)

I'm pretty new to this level of detailing so still experimenting. I prefer the wet look deep gloss to the fleck at the moment.


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

Not a wax I know but carpro essence followed by reload


----------



## 16 sport (Nov 17, 2016)

Sorry to hijack your thread m8

whats everyone's opinion of CG Pete's 55 wax i used this on my wife's Nissan Qashqai (Midnight aubergine colour looks black or deep purple) thought it came out well, but then im still a newbie to this (will upload pics when i get home from work on thursday)


----------



## LewisChadwick7 (Aug 22, 2014)

A couple I've found good on my black magic Leon FR are ODK glamour, O.C.D waxes nebula, DJ purple haze & poorboys nattys paste (red)


----------



## NorthantsPete (May 18, 2016)

66Rob said:


> Blackfire EGP followed by Blackfire All Finish Paint Protection
> or
> probably what too me looks even better Bilt Hamber Cleanser Polish followed by Meg's NXT2, may not be new or trendy but gives a stunning finish on Black IMO.


Im using nxt right now, seems to be gone by next wash with anything under it!

SO far the one thats made me go "woah" was sonax wax 1, its like bsd on steroids, loos like clearcoat


----------



## galamaa (Aug 3, 2014)

NorthantsPete said:


> Im using nxt right now, seems to be gone by next wash with anything under it!
> 
> SO far the one thats made me go "woah" was sonax wax 1, its like bsd on steroids, loos like clearcoat


Me too sonax brilliant wax. I just finish my black car and next day looks top notch -clear and beautiful shine. Cheap and very versatile. You can get this new version 7-10 euros. Neighbour just walk and ask -what ar heck you are doing your car. I just spend 2000 euros to new black s mercedez ceramic coat and you new volvo looks much shinier and better. I dont want to give her, what product I used, he getting mad . Use two coats and you get even better result.


----------



## Woodsmoke (Feb 12, 2018)

16 sport said:


> Sorry to hijack your thread m8
> 
> whats everyone's opinion of CG Pete's 55 wax i used this on my wife's Nissan Qashqai (Midnight aubergine colour looks black or deep purple) thought it came out well, but then im still a newbie to this (will upload pics when i get home from work on thursday)


Hey, I use Pete's 53 wax in the summer it's excellent good hydrophobics and finish is superb, goes on like butter the buff is superb! It's only real foible is it's not hugely long lasting I get 3months at absolute most depending on the elements and maintenance which is why use it as a summer wax.


----------

